# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°7 – Spécial Électronique – disponible !

## Doc TB

Certains lecteurs se souviennent de la publication d'une série d'articles sur les bases de l'électronique (il y a presque trois ans) qui avaient reçu un accueil enthousiaste. À l'époque, nous avions parlé d'un hypothétique futur hors-série bien plus complet, reprenant tout le nécessaire pour bien débuter. Ce hors-série, le voici ! Nous y avons d'abord repris (amendés et largement remaniés) les fondamentaux théoriques du courant électrique, de l'électron aux composants. Nous décrivons ensuite les différents types de composants électroniques passifs (résistances, condensateurs…) et actifs (diodes, transistors…) en décrivant leur fonctionnement. Vous apprendrez aussi comment les choisir en fonction de l'usage auquel vous les destinez. La majorité de ce hors-série reste toutefois dédié à la pratique. Nous expliquons dans un premier temps comment exploiter les entrées/sorties (GPIO) des microcontrôleurs, tant en numérique qu'en analogique, avant de passer à des exemples plus précis.  

Ceux-ci sont basés sur les deux plateformes qui représentent l'écrasante majorité des projets "DIY" : l'Arduino et le Raspberry Pi. Ce choix ne nous empêchera toutefois pas de vous présenter quelques alternatives. Au gré des montages, vous apprendrez à exploiter facilement (tant côté software que hardware) les nombreuses possibilités des microcontrôleurs embarqués. Attention : ce hors-série ne consiste pas en une simple collection de montages à reproduire aveuglément. Son objectif reste de vous enseigner les bases pour concevoir et mettre en œuvre – vous-même – vos propres montages. Pour cela, nous vous expliquons comment interfacer divers périphériques, d'une vulgaire LED à un Shield LED, en passant par un moteur ou un écran LCD. Cela ne nous empêchera tout de même pas quelques applications ludiques comme émettre une radio FM ou récupérer les données d'un compteur électrique (Linky ou pas !). 

*Édito*
_La création de montages complexes n’est désormais plus réservée aux ingénieurs à la retraite ou aux étudiants des écoles spécialisées. Avec des plateformes simples d’utilisation comme l’Arduino, n’importe qui peut aujourd’hui se lancer dans l’aventure sans disposer de connaissances techniques poussées, et parvenir facilement au but recherché. Certains se limiteront à l’assemblage de modules tout faits en se basant sur des tutoriels trouvés sur Internet. D’autres préféreront s’initier au fonctionnement basique des composants afin de réaliser des montages vraiment personnalisés… ou tout simplement pour la satisfaction de comprendre "comment ça marche". Ce hors-série vous propose justement une initiation simple aux bases de l’électronique ! Nous avons cherché à éviter au maximum tout laïus rébarbatif pour nous concentrer sur l’essentiel. Et vous le verrez par vous-même : l’électronique, c’est finalement très simple ! Prêt à assembler vos premiers montages ? C’est parti !_

----------


## Eradan

Reste à savoir où l'acheter vu qu'il n'est pas encore dans la boutique  ::P:

----------


## Dangouille

Ouaip, il sera quand dans la boutique ?

----------


## Darknessshade

Bonjour à tous,
je suis tombé sur ce Hors-Série n°7, c'est vraiment ce qu'il me fallait pour faire un tour d'horizon des composants de base.
Cependant, je bloque à l'Effet Joule. Je voudrais être sûr que c'est moi qui à un problème de raisonnement car j'effectue les calculs en boucle, je suis le raisonnement de base et je ne tombe pas sur le bon chiffre.
A moins que vous ayez indiqué une erreur volontairement afin de détecter le nombre de personne qui lit véritablement le magazine  :;): 

Concrètement, on a une LED de 3W, IF = 350mA, VF = 2.1V. On peut calculer sa résistance, pour le plaisir grâce à la roue arc-en-ciel de l'électricité (p.11). R = U / I soit 2.1/0.35 = 6 ohms. En essayant une autre formule R = U² / P soit 2.1² / 3 = 1.47 ohms. Ok c'est peut être les W de cette LED qui n'est pas bonne. Calculons l'effet Joule de cette LED de puissance. P = 2.1 * 0.35 = 0.735 W.  Pourquoi est-il indiqué 3W dans les spécificités de la LED de Puissance ?

De même lorsque j'essaye de calculer la puissance qu'une résistance doit supporter dans le montage de la LED de puissance sur du 9V.  Ur = U - Ul  soit 9 - 2.1 = 6.9V. La résistance est soumise à la même intensité que la LED soit 350mA. Donc c'est une résistance de R = U / I soit 6.9 / 0.35 = 19.71 ohms. Vu que la led consomme plus, c'est logique que la résistance soit plus faible. Ensuite pour la puissance utilisée par la résistance on à P = U * I soit 6.9 * 0.35 = 2.4W ou alors P = I² * R soit 0.35² * 19.71 = 2.4W.

Soit il y a une erreur dans mon raisonnement, soit il y a une erreur dans l'énoncé. Bon je pencherais plus pour l'erreur dans le raisonnement car mon niveau en électricité est le même que celui d'un canard boiteux en 100m papillon, mais j'ai besoin d'être éclairé et je me retourne donc vers vous !

Merci d'avance !
Cédric

----------


## Merwin Tonnel

Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de partir à la recherche du HS, mais en voyant le thème, je me suis dit que ce pourrait être une idée de cadeau de Noël sympa à faire à mon beau-fils : le CPC Hardware qui fait office de guide et un petit kit de démarrage Arduino ou Raspberry Pi.

De là me viennent 2 questions :

- Est-ce que l'approche technique du magazine est compréhensible pour un élève de 2nde générale qui s'orienterait vers une filière S ?
- Il y a peut-être la réponse dans le HS, mais il faut compter sur quel budget pour avoir un kit de départ qui permet de faire la majorité des exemples pratiques présentés ? Est-ce que le numéro comprend un guide pour bien choisir son kit ?

Merci !

----------


## EvilGuinness

- Si j'en crois le petit article sur framboise314 c'est un truc d'ntro au Raspberry et un peu à l'électricité/électronique. Rien de bien compliqué, surtout que ton beau-fils a dû voir toutes les bases (loi d'ohm et autres) il y a quelques années déjà. Il sort désormais régulièrement des magazines de ce genre (intro au Rasp/Arduino) et tous sont simples d'accès. Ca aborde les points basiques (allumer des bidules et jouer avec des interrupteurs), tu ne trouveras de toute manière pas plus simple. 

Pour le kit de base, eh bien à la limite selon le budget je te dirai de partir sur un Rasp et un Arduino  ::):  Comme ça t'es sûr. Il existe de nombreux kits et tu ne seras limité que par le budget. Le truc de base, c'est un Rasp/Arduino + breadboard (plaque d'expérimentation sans soudure) + quelques LEDs + quelques résistances (couvrant un spectre de 100 ohms aux plus "résistantes", si je peux dire  ::):  ), un set de câbles pour les montages et selon l'envie quelques composants de plus types condensateurs. 

Quand je vois le sommaire du HS, tu peux aussi regarder toutes les extensions type justement Sense Hat et divers afficheurs, mais ça fait monter la note. Si tu veux faire un kit "HS compliant", je pense que tu peux te diriger vers un budget d'une centaine d'euros : un Rasp + alim + résistances + LEDs + condensateurs + plaque d'expérimentation/câbles + Sense Hat (et à la limite vu que y'a un émulateur de Sense Hat dans Raspbian, tu peux même zapper cette partie...) + un petit afficheur à quelques euros. Avec tout ça tu peux directement aussi aller mettre 20 euros de plus et partir sur un Arduino en rab'.

Le Sense Hat est plutôt fun (et permet de regarder le projet AstroPi...), et dispose de plusieurs capteurs et rangées de loupiottes, ce qui économise quelques sous car tu n'as pas à acheter les capteurs ou les loupiottes en question. 

Pour les achats : https://thepihut.com/ (site UK à qui j'ai refilé un peu trop de sous, et qui propose en plus le Pi Zero et des kits Camjam Edukit...), le classique kubii.fr (idem) et pour l'électronique/électrique, les boutiques classiques en dur qui seront ravies de te refiler des sets de résistances/diodes ou le très classique conrad.fr. 

Signé : Evil, qui a beaucoup, beaucoup trop de ce genre de matos, qui n'en fait pas grand chose tellement y'a de possibilités, et dont le prochain projet est de finir de monter un Edukit robotique, de monter la cam' infrarouge sur le Pi, le Pi sur le support dédié, et de configurer tout ça pour faire des trucs funs. Puis aussi de finir des travaux de soudure, utiliser ce DAC même pas déballé, faire un badge lumineux, et arrêter de vouloir acheter tous les boîtiers cools et colorés qui passent.

 ::unsure:: 

edit : j'oubliais : le Rasp, c'est aussi un super plateforme Linux sur laquelle tu peux de toute façon jouer avec le système de base. Faire de la zic avec SonicPi, du Minecraft, faire interagir les deux (c'est rigolo, les pluies de blocs en rythme), et je passe tout ce qui est Python, montage de serveur web à bas coût et autres. Pour te donner une idée, si tu causes anglais, va voir le magazine officiel du Pi, MagPi, y'a un paquet de news et d'idées... L'écosystème Raspberry est absolument monumental, et là j'ai même pas abordé les courses de voitures, tout ce qu'on peut faire rouler plus simplement (cf. le CamJam Edukit dont je parlais plus haut que je n'ai toujours pas monté), et tous les projets possibles et imaginables.

----------


## Merwin Tonnel

Excellent ! Merci pour tes réponses super détaillées ! Je vais étudier tout ça.

 :;):

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Cependant, je bloque à l'Effet Joule. Je voudrais être sûr que c'est moi qui à un problème de raisonnement car j'effectue les calculs en boucle, je suis le raisonnement de base et je ne tombe pas sur le bon chiffre.


A moins que tu ne sois aussi sur framboise314, l'erreur est également indiquée dans un commentaire de l'article que je linke plus haut : http://www.framboise314.fr/canard-pc...#comment-30735 .

La réponse est bien 2.4W et non 3.6 comme indiqué. Très brève explication par F. Mocq _himself_ : 




> Bin oui ! 2.41 W
> En plus a la louche : Dans la résistance : 9 v pile – 2v LED (j’ai dit à la louche 🙂 )
> ça fait 7v aux bornes de R
> avec un courant de 350 mA (à la louche un tiers d’ampère)
> ça fait P = U x I = 7/3 W soit 2 et quêque
> donc ça ne peut pas faire 3.6 watts


http://www.framboise314.fr/canard-pc...#comment-30739

----------


## Darknessshade

Bonjour !

Merci EvilGuinness pour t'as réponse ! Je ne suis pas sur framboise314 je vais aller voir !

Bon weekend à tous !

----------


## Tealyf

Numéro acheté ce matin et franchement très bonne qualité. Certains passages m'ont même mieux fait comprendre ce que j'ai pourtant étudié pendant 5 ans sans vraiment saisir tout le sens  ::lol:: 
Encore une victoire de canard !!

----------


## reitrop

Bonjour les Canards. La sortie de ce hors-série tombait à point nommé, je voulais commencer à jouer avec un Arduino, et paf ! Les explications sur le micro-contrôleur sont très bien fichues, mais vraiment je remercie la rédaction pour les rappels d'électricité (mieux compris que mes cours au lycée) et surtout les bonnes adresses où commander  :;): 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je me suis pris le kit de démarrage Arduino qui comprend un petit lot de composants et un bouquin avec pas mal de projets exemples. Les bases de l'électronique sont un peu moins bien expliquée que dans le CPC Hardware, toutefois comme il y a plus de projets, il y a forcément des points que le magazine n'avait pas la place de présenter (je pense notamment au servomoteur). Un soucis par contre : aucune datasheet n'est fournie avec le lot de composants, il faut donc suivre à la lettre les recommandations du bouquin sans trop comprendre d'où ça vient, dommage.

Autrement c'est assez pratique. C'est livré avec une breadboard (un peu petite) et des cavaliers, des câbles, un petit support pour fixer la carte et la platine (les vis sont bien cachées  ::trollface:: ). C'est peut-être plus cher que si on prend tout soi-même séparément, mais la fainéantise à un prix  ::happy2::

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour les Canards. La sortie de ce hors-série tombait à point nommé, je voulais commencer à jouer avec un Arduino, et paf ! Les explications sur le micro-contrôleur sont très bien fichues, mais vraiment je remercie la rédaction pour les rappels d'électricité (mieux compris que mes cours au lycée) et surtout les bonnes adresses où commander 
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je me suis pris le kit de démarrage Arduino qui comprend un petit lot de composants et un bouquin avec pas mal de projets exemples. Les bases de l'électronique sont un peu moins bien expliquée que dans le CPC Hardware, toutefois comme il y a plus de projets, il y a forcément des points que le magazine n'avait pas la place de présenter (je pense notamment au servomoteur). Un soucis par contre : aucune datasheet n'est fournie avec le lot de composants, il faut donc suivre à la lettre les recommandations du bouquin sans trop comprendre d'où ça vient, dommage.
> 
> Autrement c'est assez pratique. C'est livré avec une breadboard (un peu petite) et des cavaliers, des câbles, un petit support pour fixer la carte et la platine (les vis sont bien cachées ). C'est peut-être plus cher que si on prend tout soi-même séparément, mais la fainéantise à un prix


Petit lien qui peut servir : en bas de la page, y a les liens vers les datasheets des composants : https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoStarterKit

----------


## mr bricolage

Bonjour.
Je viens d'acheter le dernier hors série n°7, et je le trouve très bien fait. Chapeau à l'équipe de rédaction qui a fait quelque chose de très complet et suffisament clair. J'ai cet après-midi 4 énergumènes échappés d'un cours de techno et qui veulent construire(pour le cours de techno) un drone piloté à la voix........alors qu'ils ne savent même pas programmer un Arduino pour faire clignoter une led!!!!Je vais l'utiliser pour leur montrer ce qu'ils pourraient apprendre. Encore bravo (j'aurais aimé pouvoir faire aussi bien!!) pour cette rédaction éducative. mr bricolage

----------


## reitrop

> Petit lien qui peut servir : en bas de la page, y a les liens vers les datasheets des composants : https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoStarterKit


Clic droit > "Ajouter aux favoris"  ::siffle::  Merci beaucoup !

----------


## kornea

J'ai acheté ce HS aussi afin d'y comprendre quelque chose en électronique (jamais rien capté avec les cours que j'ai pu avoir)... Plutot pas mal... Mais pas mal de coquilles qui sont génantes lorsque l'on débute (du style est-ce moi ou le rédacteur qui s'est planté)...

Exemples :

pages 50-51 : l'auteur insiste sur les sorties capables de fonctionner en PWM, marqué avec un '~' : 2, 5, 6, 9, 10 et 11... Sur le schéma, c'est OK, on est branché en 9... Mais dans le code, c'est int PinMoteur = 7

pages 52-53 : le capteur est branché sur la sortie A4 sur le schéma et c'est int PinTempSensor = A5 (!!!)

pages 54-55 : le piezo est branché en 12 et dans le code, c'est const piezo = 8...

Alors, soit j'ai rien compris (ce qui est possible car je suis un vrai noob en électronique, soit c'est dans des coquilles... Dans les 2 cas, c'est problématique...

----------


## kikoro

Il va être dispo jusqu'à quand ce n°?
J'ai pas réussi a en trouver dans ma petite campagne.  :tired:

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si cela peut interesser du monde, mais la plateforme de MOOC FR FUN (France Université Numérique) va proposer un MOOC (sorte de cours en ligne gratuit) sur l'Arduino, en partenariat avec l'école des Gobelins (Paris).

*Art-duino : fabriquer des objets connectés créatifs*
https://www.fun-mooc.fr/courses/gobe...ession01/about


Il faut prévoir le matériel.

----------


## zeJeeP

> Petit lien qui peut servir : en bas de la page, y a les liens vers les datasheets des composants : https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoStarterKit


L'aspect de la boite dans le lien n'est pas le même que sur la page linkée par reitrop. C'est juste cosmétique, la boite contient les mêmes choses ?

En fait ça "un certain temps" que je regarde ces starter kits, celui en français qui a l'air vieux d'après l'aspect de la boite, et les versions toute chatoyantes qu'on voit sur Arduino.cc, et qui sont dispo en anglais/italien/allemand/espagnol mais pas en français. Du coup je n'ose pas acheter la version en français de crainte qu'elle soit obsolète, et je n'ose pas acheter la version en anglais de crainte de trop galérer à comprendre les concepts.

Bref, je peux prendre la VF même si elle a une sale tronche, c'est la même que les jolies chatoyantes ?

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Je sais que j'ai pas mal de retard sur la lecture de ce hors-série et qu'en plus je ne l'ai pas terminé (bouh... la honte !!!), mais j'ai l'impression qu'il manque une petite info dans le mag : où faire faire (ou comment faire soit même) ses circuits imprimés ?
Parce que tout faire sur plaque d'essai sans soudure ça manque de classe, souder tous les composants ensemble et ranger ça au hasard derrière un meuble, ça prend mal la poussière.
Si vous aviez des adresses pour faire faire ses circuits et potentiellement ses boitiers (on peut toujours aller à la poste pour faire une impression 3D pour ça), ça serait cool !

Merci.

----------


## albator1969

Ce hors serie a l'air très bien, j'aimerais le commander, mais il est introuvable....
Quelqu'un sait comment je peux le trouver ?

----------

